# REC Guides



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

I am building a 8'6" st croix scIV steelhead rod for throwing lures. Went with St. Croix's recommended guide size and spacing. I ordered REC recoil guides for the rod and the size 6 is smaller than the tip top and the size 7 is maybe a hair smaller. Is this an issue? Should i exchange the 6 for a 7 or is a smaller first guide not that big of a deal. This is my first rod with REC guides so i don't have anything in the rack to compare it to. Thanks!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

the smaller guides are only a problem if you're gonna throw 20# mono and attach a shock leader,that and looks.other than that they'll be fine


----------

